

Ask HN: How can I explain this idea better - kfullert

Hi,<p>I read a blogpost from FogCreek that was posted here this week (original article https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8959036 and story http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.fogcreek.com&#x2F;random-meet-ups-to-maintain-company-culture-with-remote-workers&#x2F;) which resonated with me (I work remotely for a company with ~100 employees spread over remote, 3 offices in the UK and 1 in Sweden) so I&#x27;ve built a service (no idea if it&#x27;s monetiseable) to see if I can get my employer interested in the idea, but from sending the original blog post to HR and the link to the site I&#x27;ve built they don&#x27;t seem to &quot;get&quot; the idea.<p>Based on the article and my welcome screen (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;breakmates.co.uk) do you get the idea, is there anything I can improve on the front-page to communicate how it works better (ie it doesn&#x27;t schedule anything, it just pairs people together and lets them arrange a date&#x2F;time that week to get together physically or virtually for a chat)<p>Cheers<p>Kevin
======
kfullert
Clickable: [http://breakmates.co.uk](http://breakmates.co.uk)

